# How do you tell if you have nematodes?



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

About a week ago, I noticed that my new discus have white poop. I know this is usually a sign of an internal parasite, and that it is very common in discus. I treated with Praziquantel and Metronidazole. I know that most internal parasites can be cured with Praziquantel, but that some, like nematodes, need medicated food with Flubenol. 

The problem I am having, is that I have almost completed the Prazi treatment, but the discus still have white poop. Is there a way to tell what kind of parasite the fish has?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The nematode you fear is the camallanus worm. The gestation for this pest is about 6 weeks. If your fish have them, you will see red threads (the nematodes) protruding from the vent/anus of the fish. 

This particular pest is a nightmare. I lost an entire tank from that nematode because I just could not kill them. Levamisole is the recommended treatment, it is not approved for aquarium use and it's almost impossible to find anymore. Levamisole is in the Jungle Labs anti-parasite food but it had little or no effect with my infested mollies, and mollies eat everything.

However, that said I have some flake food medicated with praziquantal--manufactured that way, not made by me. Since you are local to me, send me PM and we can arrange for you to get some of it. I have way more than I will ever use. All my fish that accept flake will eat this.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have not seen the nematodes coming out of the anus of the fish, so that is good. I would take you up on your offer for the medicated food, but the discus do not seem interested in flake or pellets. So far, all I have seen them eat is frozen worms and such. I plan to ween them off the worms so that they will eat different types of food, but for right now, I am happy they are eating. When I first got them they would not eat for about a week.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know discus, I don't want the hassle of all the RO water needed. You might go to the AAPE site and ask "George" about it. He is the local expert discus breeder.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Good news. They started pooping normal today.


----------

